# DRUMS....OIL DRUMS



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source of these plastic drums. They are 2 1/2 inches long and 1 1/2 in diameter. The rack was hand built and the lid and valve are from Ozark Min's. All we are looking for are more of the drums.


















We'd appreciate any leads. Thanks,

Bob


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

They look easy enough to make a mold and cast?


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Try Larry's G gauge,I think thats where I got mine.

Fred


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

It can from Ozark Miniatures. It was put together from a 55 gallon drum and a smoke box ash cleanout. Not sure about the valve. 
Ron


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine came from Ozark miniture's. They have a spigot (Faucet tyoe valve?)on the end.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Baxter on 04 Aug 2011 03:33 PM 
Does anyone know of a source of these plastic drums. They are 2 1/2 inches long and 1 1/2 in diameter. The rack was hand built and the lid and valve are from Ozark Min's. All we are looking for are more of the drums.

We'd appreciate any leads. Thanks,

Bob 


Bob, 
The standard oil drum is 23" diameter by 35" high by 23" which would make it approximately 1" diameter by 1 1/2" high so if you need a larger oil drum you might have to look at oil drums in a larger scale, such as these in 1/6 scale.....









*scale oil drum*


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Dean 
It seems that I'll be making some from styrene for Dave. He wanted a couple so I thought I'd ask around. Those jobs from the old country are a bit pricey for our budgets at 20 Euros for 2. I can just imagine what the shipping charges would be! 
Back to work................


----------

